# This is why I carry my gun with me at all times



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=3258130

This took place two blocks from my house. How would you react to this situation? Imo the guy never should have entered the home after realizing what was going on, he knew there wasn't any family or friends in the house. He also knew that there was a firearm in the house that was easily accessable. He should have called the cops right away.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Doubtless this will be used as an example for gun control.

Instead this guy should have taken a course that teaches how to "slice the pie" if not calling 911 immediately and vacating the premises.

Button hook is only for full armored up ninjas or a properly stacked breaching team.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I even carry while I'm in my living room...you never know when someone's gonna bust through the door.

In that situation, once I was inside the house and had even the slightest suspicion someone was there who shouldn't be, I would find cover and wait. Odds are the burglar's already been alerted to your presence, and is looking for you. In Kentucky, we have the Castle Doctrine, so technically I could do whatever the hell I wanted to with the guy if he comes around the corner carrying my belongings.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> technically I could do whatever the hell I wanted to with the guy if he comes around the corner carrying my belongings.


Familiarity with FHF posts means the first thing that comes to mind doesn't involve a gun.. Eeewww.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

submoa said:


> Familiarity with FHF posts means the first thing that comes to mind doesn't involve a gun.. Eeewww.


You never know, the burglar might be a hot redhead and getting a gun pointed at her could be a major turnon.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> In that situation, once I was inside the house and had even the slightest suspicion someone was there who shouldn't be, I would find cover and wait.


Basically that could be construed as an ambush. You had the opportunity to avoid the situation yet decided to lie in wait. I can hear the lawyers drooling now. Yes, you have the Castle Doctrine, but that's still not a Get Out Of Jail Free card that going to stop you from being prosecuted or sued. Just because you _can_ do something, doesn't mean you _should_.

In that situation I would leave, call 911, and sit in my driveway or down the street a bit and wait for the LEO's. No way I'm staying in the house, knowing someone is there. That's looking for a confrontation. Why invite trouble? The guy (or guys) could be better armed and better trained. My first rule of a fight is to avoid a fight. You're going to potentially lose your life or kill someone over a bunch of DVD's just because you have the legal right to? The Castle Doctrine is not designed to replace common sense.

Why is my Toddy sense tingling about this thread?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Agreed... There could be one guy, and there could be 4. Use your cell phone, call police, and become a great witness. There's nothing inside worth losing your life over, but the BG may disagree.

And yes, this is one of many reasons I always carry. Down the list from supporting one of many of our quickly eroding rights as US Citizens...

JeffWard


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Sad thing is, it sounds as if his weapons was unsecured. "oh, I'll just pick it up off the coffee table blah blah blah". Good thing the bad guys didn't see it first, he would have just armed a BG, if they weren't already armed.

Fairly reckless if you ask me. One thing my dad always says, never draw a gun you don't want them to take from you and shove up your arse, because it could happen. He often adds some flavor to that when talking to people about guns and CC. "File the front site off, so if they take it from you, it won't hurt so bad going up your,...." well, you get the rest. A lot of people go into situations they just as easily could have avoided. Better to walk away, use up some cell minutes. If they are piling stuff at the back door, they probably are going to be a while, so the police would most likely get there in time, just make sure to ask them to roll up dark so they don't alert the BG's and force a bigger issue.

Zhur


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

zhurdan said:


> Sad thing is, it sounds as if his weapons was unsecured. "oh, I'll just pick it up off the coffee table blah blah blah". Good thing the bad guys didn't see it first, he would have just armed a BG, if they weren't already armed.
> 
> Fairly reckless if you ask me. One thing my dad always says, never draw a gun you don't want them to take from you and shove up your arse, because it could happen. He often adds some flavor to that when talking to people about guns and CC. "File the front site off, so if they take it from you, it won't hurt so bad going up your,...." well, you get the rest. A lot of people go into situations they just as easily could have avoided. Better to walk away, use up some cell minutes. If they are piling stuff at the back door, they probably are going to be a while, so the police would most likely get there in time, just make sure to ask them to roll up dark so they don't alert the BG's and force a bigger issue.
> 
> Zhur


I agree.... this guy does not sound like a responsible owner and he almost got killed with his own gun.... which is only fuel for the anti-gun soapbox screamers to yell...... this guy gives gun owners a bad name....

I agree with those that suggested getting out of the house is priority #1, even a good cop would pull out and call for backup, an average citizen....has no chance..... No one should launch blindly into a situation like that, you give the advantage back to the perps doing that cowboy crap.....


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I agree with the committee, get the hell out toot-sweet and call the cavalry. I'd only add do not forget to mention that your gun was in the house unsecured. I'm sure that bit of info would be much appreciated by LE. Not that they would assume the BG is unarmed, but it would still be neighborly to let them know.


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

Yes, his first mistake was leaving his weapon unsecured. A couple years ago we had a local incident involving a teenagers actions at school, when the police went to the parents house during the investigation, the parents were arrested on the spot for having rifles and shotguns leaning up against the wall. Child Endangerment was the charge, not connected with what the teenager did.
Whether it's for your own safety or your family's or just to keep yourself out of jail, keep them guns secured, either on your person or locked up.:smt167


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Todd said:


> Basically that could be construed as an ambush. You had the opportunity to avoid the situation yet decided to lie in wait. I can hear the lawyers drooling now. Yes, you have the Castle Doctrine, but that's still not a Get Out Of Jail Free card that going to stop you from being prosecuted or sued. Just because you _can_ do something, doesn't mean you _should_.


Yes. It is. The whole premise of the castle doctrine is NO DUTY TO RETREAT. I don't have to go downstairs and wait for the cops (it is the smarter tactic). I can stand there in my doorway or walk down the hall and attempt to apprehend the guy stealing my stuff.
In Arizona, the USE of lethal force is not legal for the protection of property, but the threat of lethal force is. If you are stealing from me, and find yourself looking down the barrel of my .45, the ball is in your court. You can run (it had better be away from me) you can fight, or you can obey my commands and lay down on the floor.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

The media did a really good job at keeping the fact that this man was a police officer hidden.


----------

